# Best Homemade Tools >  How to Polish Aluminum Motorcycle Parts

## PowerMk

Hello guys in this videos I will show how to polish your aluminium parts of your motorcyle . If you have a question ask me.

----------

Altair (Jul 28, 2019),

EnginePaul (Jul 29, 2019),

markcawston (Jul 30, 2019),

Quinton 357 (Aug 4, 2019),

Seedtick (Jul 29, 2019),

shopandmath (Jul 27, 2019),

Tenn (Jul 29, 2019),

wolle (Jul 29, 2019)

----------


## PowerMk

Before 

After

----------


## TrickieDickie

I am impressed

----------


## PowerMk

> I am impressed



Thank you very much.

----------

